# Three Meadows Pond



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

I have a few questions i hope to have answered about this place...
1) Which pond is for fishing?
2)What kind of fish could i catch and with what bait/lures?
3)Is it catch and release?
i've never fished here but would like to give it a try. Just a few pre-fishing questions i would like answers for. Thanks for any advice/info you can give!


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

This is the Perrysburg Ohio park right? Been quite a few years since I've been there but I'm sure both ponds are open for fishing, doesn't say on the website about either pond being off limits for fishing http://ww1.ci.perrysburg.oh.us/index.php/parks-recreation/parks/three-meadows-park


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I use to fish that pond 3 or 4 years ago we caught hybrid striped bass catfish carp bluegill and an occasional lmb I'm not sure how it is anymore


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

spikeg79 said:


> This is the Perrysburg Ohio park right? Been quite a few years since I've been there but I'm sure both ponds are open for fishing, doesn't say on the website about either pond being off limits for fishing http://ww1.ci.perrysburg.oh.us/index.php/parks-recreation/parks/three-meadows-park


Yes the park is in perrysburg. I always hear people say how it used to be, but not sure on current status.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW the big pond is the one I always fished


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Its a catch and release pond. They stock it yearly with hybrid striped bass LM bass and channel catfish. There are bluegill crappie and carp in there as well. Most of the bass are 12" on average. The biggest hybrid that I have ever caught there was 18" long.


----------

